# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.28.1 4ff958d (08/01/2019)



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Roll out started in Europe, mostly coming from previous release 2019.24.4 73fb1ab.

Extended into the US and other makes outside of Model 3.


----------



## WhiteWalker (Aug 1, 2019)

Link Key to drivers Profile
Audio Volume improvements (also Bluetooth)
Chess added
Beach Buggy Racing 2 - Controller Support added

Changelogs in German:


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Great first post. Welcome!

And thanks for the translation.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

by linking the key to the profile, does this mean that the car will finally "know me" and set up the seat and so on to my preferences automagically?


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Sure hope it knows which one of us are going to the DRIVER’s side of the car! We both carry our phone keys, so if she beats me to the car, I’d prefer it doesn’t switch to her profile!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

WhiteWalker said:


> *Link Key to drivers Profile*


Finally!! This is huge for those of us that are constantly sharing our cars!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dogwhistle said:


> Sure hope it knows which one of us are going to the DRIVER's side of the car! We both carry our phone keys, so if she beats me to the car, I'd prefer it doesn't switch to her profile!


the original owners manual listed this as a feature (later removed when it didnt materialize) and at that point, it said it would default to the first phone it registered approaching.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

There are bluetooth antennas in the driver's side mirror, so it is possible to recognize who is where if the software is smart enough. But I fully expect it to just go with the first phone, and already prepared to race out to the car and get there first


----------



## WhiteWalker (Aug 1, 2019)

I changed the language settings of my model 3, so here are the sceenshots in english:


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

My car already lowers the entertainment volume when I open a door. I thought this was pretty standard for all, no? 

I bet this also includes the dog mode fix too...


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Needsdecaf said:


> My car already lowers the entertainment volume when I open a door. I thought this was pretty standard for all, no?


I think right now it only does this for the driver's door.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I think right now it only does this for the driver's door.


Ah, that could be it.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

The profile linking has to work really really well. I hope it improves. 

Today with the BT phone key, when I open door for my wife, often times her phone shows up as BT connected although mine was last used. So it would be wrong profile. 

And today like a few other times. I am only one in the car. Car recognizes my phone, unlocks door, lets me drive but shows no BT device connected. Thats is so strange. It has to be connected or I can't unlock and drive. 
Did it this morning. 

Hopefully these are addressed.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

JWardell said:


> There are bluetooth antennas in the driver's side mirror, so it is possible to recognize who is where if the software is smart enough. But I fully expect it to just go with the first phone, and already prepared to race out to the car and get there first


Looks like the release notes specifically say "when near the drivers door", so here's hoping!


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Needsdecaf said:


> My car already lowers the entertainment volume when I open a door. I thought this was pretty standard for all, no?
> 
> I bet this also includes the dog mode fix too...


Same.

Ski


----------



## pdet86 (May 10, 2018)

Awesome -- I never like any audio Bluetooth system that has independent phone volume control from the master volume control. Glad they fixed this!


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Went for a quick ride tonight. There are no magic hidden AP updates, I ran three stop signs and for traffic lights trying to get the car to pay attention to the lights, NOTHING. ( this did not happen) 

The Bluetooth upgrade is very good, I have long been in the habit of turning up the volume on my phone to max in the car but this is better, regardless of how the phone is set it effectively is taking a reference "line out" as a result I had the car volume lower than I would have prior to the update. so YAY.

The rest will have to wait


----------



## Sev2000 (May 29, 2017)

Good news to have finally game pad enabled for Buggy racing, it would be better than turning steering wheel!


----------

